# Quick vice to hold saw for filing in the field



## dave_dj1 (Mar 25, 2017)

I got sick of sharpening my saw on the tailgate using the cable as a support.
This fit's in the space between the bed and the tailgate.
I've already replaced the wingnut with a coupler and a piece of 3/8 round welded on for a T handle, much more leverage.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Mar 25, 2017)

A very nice vise indeed. And the fabrication is nice also. What if you discover a much easier way yet. A larger C clamp with part of the C cut out so it can fit inside your tool box with a lag bolt welded to it. Done It is hard to get comfortable on the back of your tailgate. There have been several threads where this has been mentioned. A 1/2" lag bolt is some times too big to get into the stumps and then some time it need to be bigger, but most often at a cutting site there is usually some wood around to screw it into. Thanks


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 25, 2017)

The problem I have with anything that has to be screwed or hammered into a log or stump or whatever won't be at a comfortable height. I always have my truck when I'm cutting, it's a 2500 Ram and very tall, I'm 6'-2" and it makes a great work bench. I do like the idea of the c clamp though, I will keep it in mind. Thanks


----------



## Erik B (Mar 25, 2017)

Ted Jenkins said:


> A very nice vise indeed. And the fabrication is nice also. What if you discover a much easier way yet. A larger C clamp with part of the C cut out so it can fit inside your tool box with a lag bolt welded to it. Done It is hard to get comfortable on the back of your tailgate. There have been several threads where this has been mentioned. A 1/2" lag bolt is some times too big to get into the stumps and then some time it need to be bigger, but most often at a cutting site there is usually some wood around to screw it into. Thanks


@Ted Jenkins Do you have a picture of your c-clamp style you can share?


----------



## Rockjock (Mar 25, 2017)

There is this option. A piece of angle iron, some c clamps and a ratchet strap.


----------



## Trapper_Pete (Mar 25, 2017)

it's dark right know but I will try and get some pictures my trailer has a small wooden table built in the corner with a vice I paid 4 dollars for at a garage sale , I always used to have my trailer with to haul the wood home with my 1 ton E350 van, then I bought my new to me used 2004 ford f150 so now I am often working from the tail gate , I have a vice that used to be bolted to my grandfathers work bench before he passed it is bolted to a 2-12 and sits on the tail gate at about the right height.

but 4 dollar vice finds at rumage sales don't ahppen evey day , I did get it becuase it was frozen and a god soak with ATF and a littel hammering opened it up.

I just purchased a stump vice tried it on a round I had at home, I would like grandpas vice to stop riding around in the back of may truck and take up residency on my work bench also it was a little low for me I am also 6 ' 2" but my truck isn't as tall. next time I get out cutting I will cut a round put it on the tail gate and tap the stump vice into it , I also like that it is inexpensive at 10 dollars new , light and seems to hold the saw well .
I plan to make up a bench that can be moved around the woods with the forks on the skid steer so that it is close to where I am cutting and not have to walk back out the road to sharpen but I didn't want to have to leave a vice bolted to it for sharpening so I will cut a notch for the stump vice to be used on the bench.


----------



## Trapper_Pete (Mar 25, 2017)

dave_dj1 said:


> I got sick of sharpening my saw on the tailgate using the cable as a support.
> This fit's in the space between the bed and the tailgate.
> I've already replaced the wingnut with a coupler and a piece of 3/8 round welded on for a T handle, much more leverage.


looks good , have you thought about welding the proper size nut to a 19mm so that you can tighten it with your scrench rather than the wing nut , you already have the wrench right there might as well be one more use for it

edited : I just saw where you said you used a coupler and t-handle to get better leverage than the wing nut


----------



## Philbert (Mar 25, 2017)

Nice design.

There are some related ideas in this thread:

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/tree-machine-filing-clamps.240030/

Philbert


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Mar 26, 2017)

Erik B said:


> @Ted Jenkins Do you have a picture of your c-clamp style you can share?


----------



## Trapper_Pete (Mar 26, 2017)

her are my three options for sharpening 
mounting the vice on the trailer it worked best to be able to file form each side if the saw was hanging off the edge and the bar at a 45 to the trailer corner


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Mar 26, 2017)

Take any size c clamp that you have lay it down on a flat metal surface then take a 3'' to 4'' 1/2'' lag bolt and lay it opposite the threaded part of the clamp. Weld the bolt to the clamp and now you have a portable work vice for chain saw work. Take this device to the next chainsaw job and screw it into a log or stump that is located conveniently. Put the bar into the c clamp and tighten. The bar should be verticle, now sharpen away. When done unscrew it and put into your tool box. For me crouching next to my saw is the most comfortable. Other wise mount a vice or clamp on to your tailgate like some have already done. As far as pictures go there will not be any available for two weeks because I am in the desert where there are no trees right now. This type of vice is not difficult to understand or fabricate. Thanks​


----------



## Philbert (Mar 26, 2017)

Erik B said:


> Do you have a picture of your c-clamp style you can share?


This + heat!




Philbert


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Mar 27, 2017)

Philbert you got it. Some times use brass thinking it would be easier to change lag bolt latter if needed. Simple fast effective inexpensive. Thanks


----------



## Big_Al (Mar 28, 2017)

Most stumps out here are so low that the stump mounting isn't real practical. Tailgate height is a lot easier to work at, at least for me.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 28, 2017)

Big_Al said:


> Most stumps out here are so low that the stump mounting isn't real practical. Tailgate height is a lot easier to work at, at least for me.


Same thing with hitch mounted vises. Wilton sells one, and several A.S. members have shown up with bench vises mounted on plates that fit into the hitch receiver on their trucks. Have to get down on your knees to sharpen, for the low ones; have to find a way to brace others if they are elevated.





Wilton:http://www.wiltontools.com/us/en/c/truck-hitch-vises/W440,

Philbert


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Mar 28, 2017)

If needed I'll cut a 4-6 in. thick cookie out of a round of wood and pound my stump vice into it to use on the tailgate of the truck. Usually you want it to be at least 10-12 in across. It's not perfect, but it beats the saw sliding around on the tailgate.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Mar 29, 2017)

I would think that people who are cutting trees down often could cut a stump to any height they wanted or move a couple of logs around to have the perfect location for a work station. If Pete is happy with his tailgate vice then it should be perfect for him and want to work from their tailgate. Some times just strapping a clamp or vice to the back of a tailgate is the best solution for servicing a saw. Whatever it is much better then having the saw sliding around while trying to get the chain sharp. Thanks


----------



## Philbert (Nov 16, 2017)

Here is a 'noodled vise' (slot) that I improvised to hold the guide bar steady when filing in the field:



Worked pretty well.

Philbert


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 16, 2017)

I must be the oddball, but I just hold the bar.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 16, 2017)

IMHO the most important factors for good filing include: a sharp file, good lighting, and a stable bar/chain.

Dull files just make things difficult; they are a consumable, and a cutting tool, and should be treated as such (both parts);
Good lighting lets you see what you are doing, what still needs to be done, and if you have a good edge;
A stable bar/chain means that you are not 'fighting' or compensating for a moving cutter and can get good, clean, accurate strokes. A vise lets you use both hands to guide the file, whether you 'freehand' or use a file guide.

If you can hold the bar steady enough to meet your needs, then that is an acceptable way for you. I have seen guys press the bar down into a log, or onto a rag, etc. to stabilize it, or hold it up against their shoulder (like playing a stringed instrument). But these sometimes require awkward postures. A simple vise lets me position myself independently of the clamping posture, and focus on the filing.

Philbert


----------



## turnkey4099 (Nov 16, 2017)

My question is why do it? When I first started in 1977 I did file in the field. Then I found it was much faster to carry extra chains, change them as needed, then sharpen at my convenience back at the shop. My toolbox now holds a minimum of 2 spare chains, all sharp, for each size of bar.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 16, 2017)

I've never owned more than one chain until now, I just bought new chains for both saws, wish I had bought more of them at the price he made them for me. I suppose the truth of the matter is I like a good sharp chain and can give it a quick once over at the landing. I try to process my wood in the woods so when I load it it's all split. If I was just felling I might do it differently.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Nov 16, 2017)

Philbert I am sure that you are allergic to files. For me sharpening chains anywhere but in the field does not seem to be an option. A typical day will be to sharpen any where from three to six times a day. At ten to twenty days in the field machine sharpening could not work unless I use my 110 volt generator. Not wanting to haul anything, but essentials so I do not. After many years of cutting a slot in a log and trying to file with the log holding the bar while hand filing. That said a vice is a essential to do a decent file job. With or with out a guide plus it is much safer to eliminate cut knuckles. I have made several vices using C clamps. A few weeks ago I made a couple vices with some 5/8'' leaf springs. One with a 1/2 lag and the other with a 3/4 lag for wood that is a little punky. They work much better than any C clamp I used in that they are more stable less bulky and easier to get screwed in to the wood. Thanks


----------



## Philbert (Nov 16, 2017)

Ted Jenkins said:


> I have made several vices using C clamps. A few weeks ago I made a couple vices with some 5/8'' leaf springs. One with a 1/2 lag and the other with a 3/4 lag for wood that is a little punky.


Ted,

Please post some photos? Love to see them, and I'm sure others would as well. That's the point of this thread. 



Ted Jenkins said:


> Philbert I am sure that you are allergic to files.



Not allergic. I do work with different groups, which have different cultures regarding sharpening. 

My personal preference is to have at least 3 chains per saw, swap them out, then sharpen in a batch, back home on a grinder. 

Sometimes I may 'touch up' in the field, with a file and file guide, which means that I have to _'grind as I file, and file as I grind_'. 

When I file, I like a sharp file, and a stable bar and chain, as noted. 

Philbert


----------



## super3 (Nov 17, 2017)

This works for me.


----------



## TimberWolf530 (Nov 17, 2017)

I leave the 1st stump at the height I want to make a bench. Attach my stump vice, and use it until I'm done, then cut the stump off last.


----------

